

A Eulogy For Twitter - yogi123
http://m.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/04/a-eulogy-for-twitter/361339/

======
dasc
I don't know if I agree with this. People like to jump on some bandwagon that
every social media is dying off. Its definitely changing, but dying? I don't
think so.

